

Tell HN: #HNBeginners on irc.freenode.net for beginning hackers - biz2hack

Hi HN! I was motivated to start an IRC channel dedicated to people who were beginning to program from my earlier post. I think it would be great to have a place where we can all come together and get started.<p>If you're a beginning hacker and looking for others to help you or just a place to hang out, feel free to join in. Looking forward to hearing from you!
======
kyro
Yeah, I think this could be a great way for people to learn. Perhaps some of
the hackers from the #startups channel can hang there and offer their hacking
wisdom.

~~~
daeken
I joined for that reason exactly. There's a whole lot of knowledge in
#startups, but there are very few beginners. Hopefully the new channel brings
in some fresh blood, and we can help them out.

